# Lime..practical advice



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

I just got the soil tests back and need to add lime, 1 to 2 tons per acre. I have it on order, just waiting for dry ground to have the spreader man come do the job. Do you have any practical advice...do's and don'ts?

It has been at least 10 years since the ground was last limed.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Edd, I am in the same boat. Got my tests done in Dec so too late to do lime in fall. Two areas need lime at the same rate as yours but I lime regularly. Soil test every year.

Actually I was going to post my question when I saw yours and decided to join your question. *My question* is should I wait till fall and do it early when the ground is still dry and hard. I really hate putting lime and fertilizer on at the same time with ground not being worked, but I hate putting on P when I need 2 tpa lime.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I was always told there is never a bad time to lime.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> I was always told there is never a bad time to lime.


Agree, some times are a little better than others due primarily to ground conditions....but the sooner you can get it spread, the sooner you can start reaping the benefits.

My advice is to spread when you can keep from tracking heavily....be it now or after first cutting.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Got my tests back in early December. Hadn’t spread any in several years and some fields called for 1-1.5/acre. Weather cooperated and I was planning to take some time off around Christmas anyway so went ahead and got it spread then. My biggest challenge has always been coordinating dry ground, ability to get off work, getting it hauled and dumped, etc. plus fighting the wind. Doesn’t take much wind to make you have to shut down for the day.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Always heard do without fertilizer before you do without lime. It's that important. The finer the crush the faster it works.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

TJ Hendren said:


> Always heard do without fertilizer before you do without lime. It's that important. The finer the crush the faster it works.


yep, pretty much what I have always heard as well but it doesn't do much good to try to grow good hay in my area without fertilizer and a fair amount of it. the good thing is the soil responds


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I seem to recall that when you lime and put down phosphorus, the phosphorus binds to the lime making it more difficult getting into the soil effectively. One year I put down lime in the fall and potash, but delayed my phosphorus (in my case DAP 10-46-00) until spring. It was nice getting the 18% N on the grass in a timely manner for spring growth.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

If anyone who hasn't watched this pinned video from VHaby, I would suggest watching. I do 're-watch' just about every year, because I think it helps me stay on track better. Hats off to Vincent, again.

https://www.haytalk.com/forums/forum/117-soil-and-amendments/

Larry


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

I am 100% on board with ag lime in the fall. We are down to one quarry that has a decent pH and crushes down, not great but well enough to use. One other quarry has great pH but says the rock is too hard to pulverize enough for ag use.

What about the alternatives like pelletized dolomite lime, or liquids?

What is good and bad about these and any others?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

dvcochran said:


> I am 100% on board with ag lime in the fall. We are down to one quarry that has a decent pH and crushes down, not great but well enough to use. One other quarry has great pH but says the rock is too hard to pulverize enough for ag use.
> 
> What about the alternatives like pelletized dolomite lime, or liquids?
> 
> What is good and bad about these and any others?


Pelletized is expensive per ton, liquid as explained in a soil class has instant effect to ph but no long lasting effectiveness.


----------

